#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-04-11
<Ahmuck> anybody around this evening?
<az7> meh, yeah kinda
<Ahmuck-Sr> anybody interested in flugtag?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-04-13
<Ahmuck> hi hi
<Ahmuck> topic on ?
<zillah> hey everybody
<Ahmuck> evening zillah
<Ahmuck> zillah, doubleb ... was in NWAR last last weekend
<zillah> how's it going?
<Ahmuck> not to bad
<az7> hey hey
<DoubleB> I was?
<Ahmuck> no, i was
<Ahmuck> nm, forgot i said that last week
<DoubleB> Well how was it?
<Ahmuck> got lost
<DoubleB> cool
<Ahmuck> enjoyed it, but hotter than kansas
<DoubleB> oh yeah last weekend was a hot one. It has cooled back down this week after a rain front.
<Ahmuck> were still getting frost here
<Ahmuck> at night
<DoubleB> I hope we don't anymore. My garden is planted
<zillah> i tried to till my garden tonight, the ground is still way to wet
<DoubleB> Yeah I hope we have a wet year this year apposed the the dry one last year.
<zillah> amen
<DoubleB> Ha! Futurama line. I programed a pony for you. 4 million lines of basic.
<zillah> LOL
<zillah> good night al
<zillah> ...i mean all
<DoubleB> nite
<az7> night
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-04-15
<r2d2rogers> how's the weather up north?  Windy?
<kwadroke> anyone running 11.04 beta on an Intel video card?
<Ahmuck> it's really windy here, yes
<kwadroke> where's here?
<Ahmuck> osborne, ks
<Ahmuck> it's so windy it would blow an older person over
<kwadroke> oh. It's actually nice here in AR
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-04-16
<az7> we just had a lot of rain
<zillah> hi all
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-04-10
<TommyT> <knock knock> is this thing on?
<r2d2rogers> TommyT: barely ;)
